# how to make the 3 cylinder  compressed air radial steam engine?



## langtu_thong (Aug 9, 2012)

how to make the 3 cylinder  compressed air radial steam engine?
 show me the plan drawing and note/soon!


----------



## Sshire (Aug 9, 2012)

Here's my build log and finished engine
http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/two-engines-one-elmer-gets-makeover-18142/

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f43/elmers-radial-11-a-18367/


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 9, 2012)

HEMEM is part of a great model engineering hobby community. all are welcome here who are willing to respect each other and follow the rules of the forum .Another requirement is the desire to learn the hobby. 
We like it  when people introduce themselves. please tell us a bit about yourself your shop and your interest in model engines.  
we are not here to hand out plans for commercial purposes or do research work for college students.  
An IMHO is is a bit rude to  show up and demand plans for something on ones first post.
Tin .


----------



## gus (Aug 9, 2012)

langtu_thong said:


> how to make the 3 cylinder  compressed air radial steam engine?
> show me the plan drawing and note/soon!



Please introduce yourself and from there we can get started. Gus Teng is Chinese living in Singapore and Can I guess L T Thong is also Chinese.

May I introduce myself.
Gus is going 69 two weeks from now.Retired since 2001. Ex-Operations Manager,Ingersoll-Rand ,Small Air Compressor Plant,Singapore. Went to trade school and trained in Machining,fitting.welding and forging.
Been building model steam engines since 2004.

There are websites that will give you free plans.Will give you info basis receiving your self introduction.

Gus from faraway Singapore.


----------



## gus (Aug 9, 2012)

Tin Falcon said:


> HEMEM is part of a great model engineering hobby community. all are welcome here who are willing to respect each other and follow the rules of the forum .Another requirement is the desire to learn the hobby.
> We like it  when people introduce themselves. please tell us a bit about yourself your shop and your interest in model engines.
> we are not here to hand out plans for commercial purposes or do research work for college students.
> An IMHO is is a bit rude to  show u and demand plans for something on ones first post.
> Tin .



You are right. Protocol and manners.


Gus from faraway Singapore.


----------



## gus (Aug 9, 2012)

langtu_thong said:


> how to make the 3 cylinder  compressed air radial steam engine?
> show me the plan drawing and note/soon!



Here's the pointer.Key into "Free engine plans" and surf.

I am not aware of your machining experience.Some of the engines require skills acquired from some years of machining. For beginners there are simple three cylinder engines to get started.Elmer's Radial is one engine not meant for less skilled homemachinist.Can I guess you have mini lathe and vertical mill???

Even with two years of trade schooling training,32 years of running a machineshop and 8 years of home machining,there are some engines I avoid building.

Incidently if you live in Singapore or Malaysia,we can meet and trade skills.

Gus from faraway Singapore.


----------



## gus (Aug 9, 2012)

langtu_thong said:


> how to make the 3 cylinder  compressed air radial steam engine?
> show me the plan drawing and note/soon!



Here's the pointer.Key into "Free engine plans" and surf.

I am not aware of your machining experience.Some of the engines require skills acquired from some years of machining. For beginners there are simple three cylinder engines to get started.Elmer's Radial is one engine not meant for less skilled homemachinist.Can I guess you have mini lathe and vertical mill???

Even with two years of trade school training,32 years of running a machineshop and 8 years of home machining,there are some engines I avoid building.

Incidently if you live in Singapore or Malaysia,we can meet and trade skills and talk shop.

Gus from faraway Singapore.


----------

